# Umfrage für meine Bachelorarbeit



## hellsbells83 (19. März 2012)

*Umfrage für meine Bachelorarbeit*

Hallo Zusammen.
Ich habe meine Umfrage auf eine Onlineplattform geladen, damit man diese praktischer auswerten kann.
Das ist der Link dazu.
http://basurveyhb83.limequery.com/24849/lang-de
Wäre klasse wenn ein paar von Euch da mitmachen könnten.
LG 
Hellsbells


----------



## Hanzo93 (18. April 2012)

*AW: Umfrage für meine Bachelorarbeit*

Ist die Umfrage schon zuende?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. April 2012)

*AW: Umfrage für meine Bachelorarbeit*

Da der Thread vor ziemlich genau einem Monat gestartet wurde, wahrscheinlich ja.
Da der TE nur diesen einen Beitrag geschrieben hat, und die Mehrzahl (schlauer weise) nicht auf unbekannte Links klicken(so wie ich auch), ist der Aufruf hier wohl im Sande verlaufen.


----------



## Hanzo93 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Umfrage für meine Bachelorarbeit*

Wollte ja nur helfen aber stimmt schon nicht immer jeden link anklicken vergess ich immer wieder.


----------

